# New Re-Rider from NC: Long ramble and picture from first lesson!



## Breezeey (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello everybody!

Just wanted to pop in and introduce myself. I'm a re-rider that is currently taking lessons at a local barn close to my university here in NC.

When I was young, and I mean like 10-13 I rode a little bit, a did a few jumps but nothing spectacular, never showed. I'm now in my senior year spring semester at my university and am BORED. My passion for horses has been re-ignited and after looking at a couple of barns in the area, I have settled with a smaller barn with a very passionate teacher that offers lessons at a spectacular price. She is very understanding, and tomorrow is my second lesson with her.... I already have my posting trot, got to work on perfecting it though. Can't wait for my lesson tomorrow!

I went to a local tack shop and got a pair of field boots for $60 and 3 pairs of breeches for 10$ each. Talk about a STEAL! Now here's my only problem--I want more! I think about horses every dang day, and am only taking lessons once a week. I'm only in school in this area for about 3 more months, so I'm not sure that a lease would be very economically smart...right? What can I do to "get out there" more? I don't want to bother my lesson teacher too much by hanging around the barn all the time..but I have so much free time on my hands I don't know what else to do?

Any thoughts or any ideas?
So happy to be a part of this community! :mrgreen:

Here's a picture of Levi (the lesson horse) and I at my first lesson!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome. There are a lot of nice and knowledgeable people on here. You're gonna love it. 

Congrats on the re-riding. If you only have 3 months, I wouldn't bother leasing unless you live down there. You'd still have to worry about the costs of boarding though. Something you might do is ask the barn owner if they need any help around there when you're not in class. That would at least get you around the horses more, and as they start trusting you, you'll probably get to ride more.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdy and welcome!! Congratulations on getting back into riding and being bitten by the bug like the rest of us. I have to agree that a lease might not be in your best interest right now with you only being in that area for another 3 months but you might consider looking into a lease wherever you are going to be after that. That is so great that you have an instructor that you like and a horse you adore. He is precious by the way. Agree with charlicata, you might consider offering to help do work around the barn, like mucking stalls or feeding/watering. They might be willing to let you ride more in kind of a trade.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Where in NC are you?


----------



## Breezeey (Feb 24, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> Where in NC are you?


Winston-Salem but I'm originally from Charlotte.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Ah, too bad you're not closer.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yay!! congrats on getting back into horses! i'm also in NC. and unfortuantly where i live there really isn't anywhere where to board. good to know we have more people here from nc. i'm about an hour and a half from winston salem depending on where you are. and about an hour from charlotte. i'm around the Hickory Area myself.


----------

